

Lightshow – Test grammars with GitHub's syntax highlighter - michaelsbradley
https://lightshow.githubapp.com/

======
michaelsbradley
Here's an example shared earlier today on the Racket Users mailing list:

[https://lightshow.githubapp.com/?utf8=%E2%9C%93&scope=from-u...](https://lightshow.githubapp.com/?utf8=%E2%9C%93&scope=from-
url&grammar_url=https%3A%2F%2Fraw.githubusercontent.com%2Fsoegaard%2Fracket-
highlight-for-
github%2Fmaster%2Fracket.tmLanguage&grammar_text=&code_source=from-
url&code_url=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Fnitinchandrol%2FBackgammon%2Fblob%2Fmaster%2Fproject%2Fproject.rkt&code=)

~~~
soegaard
Allow me to highjack the thread. If you happen to be an expert in
Textmate/Sublime/Atom language grammars and know how to handle multiline
comments, I am very interested in hearing about it. More details here:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27460207/matching-
nested-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27460207/matching-nested-
constructs-in-textmate-sublime-text-atom-language-grammars)

